# Just a general question about the S3's radios



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

So as we know, the VZW version has GSM capability correct? Well being that the S4 chip is an SoC, I'm sure Qualcomm wouldn't want to manufacture multiple versions of it.. SO, is it safe to say all the S3's are the same across each carrier, just with different modems? (software based).

Just curious


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I would be shocked if my d2tmo had LTE support.


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't think so because the carriers run on different LTE bands which depending on the Mhz probably require a different antenna.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I kinda figure they could just program different somewhere.. Just doesn't make much sense that the VZW version would have GSM and the GSM version wouldn't have LTE

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I kinda figure they could just program different somewhere.. Just doesn't make much sense that the VZW version would have GSM and the GSM version wouldn't have LTE


Adding GSM functionality to the VZW version means it can become a "world phone" and work abroad. GSM phones, on the other hand, don't need to add LTE capabilities to do this. So why spend the extra money to make it happen?


----------



## chazking (Aug 18, 2012)

I am Under the impression that all the radios have gone on the Soc and depending on what carrier on what radios are turned on so yes they are capable of running lte on gsm theoretically.

Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I am Under the impression that all the radios have gone on the Soc and depending on what carrier on what radios are turned on so yes they are capable of running lte on gsm theoretically.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> That does make sense, but like the guy below said, they have gone SoC, and it seems like it might be cheaper for Qualcomm just to mass produce them all in one.


You still have different antennae as well.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> You still have different antennae as well.


Ah, there's something I didn't think about 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

i wonder if anyone has actually taken apart the GSIII and compared the insides between the three. IF there is a different antenna configuration, then that could be the answer, however, if we can change what radio we have / use on the VZW GSIII, AND can now program to go GSM, then why not be able to use the other "radios"?

Basically the outer shell on all three are the same, so it would lend one to think that the insides are pretty much the same, just programmed different to meet that carriers requirments for their bandwiths


----------

